# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Donde encontrar...

## chuchenager

Buenas tardes compañeros,

Hacia tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí.
Ayer zapeando por la tv vi una rutina de David Blaine donde pedía prestado un billete y con un cigarro hacia un agujero traspasando el billete, haciendo participar al espectador le pedia que retirara por debajo el cigarrillo al mismo momento que tapaba el agujero del billete y lo recomponía.
Alguien sabe de que rutina estoy hablando y el nombre ?? supongo que sera un gimmick y jugaron con la cámara, pero me desconcertó.

Muchas gracias y saludos.

----------

